# Trying not to piss off the clients' neighbors



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

Here's a little different perspective. My neighbors are having their house re-roofed. The roofers drove through my yard in their 1ton dump truck and left ruts. 
Needless to say I was pissed off about it, but they had already left by the time I noticed the damage. So I left them a civil 1-star review on their Facebook page. Let me tell you, the response to social media is soo much faster than if I'd have called them.

I almost feel bad about blasting them like that, but really, I've been doing construction for 15 years and I make it a point to stay out of the neighbors property.

Thoughts?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

deter said:


> Here's a little different perspective. My neighbors are having their house re-roofed. The roofers drove through my yard in their 1ton dump truck and left ruts.
> Needless to say I was pissed off about it, but they had already left by the time I noticed the damage. So I left them a civil 1-star review on their Facebook page. Let me tell you, the response to social media is soo much faster than if I'd have called them.
> 
> I almost feel bad about blasting them like that, but really, I've been doing construction for 15 years and I make it a point to stay out of the neighbors property.
> ...


Being in construction IMHO you should have contacted them first and give them a chance to address it and/or correct it before blind-siding them on social media with a bad review...

The owner of the company may not have had anything to do with it or may not have realized it if he was there... 

Whenever you mess with someones business, you are not only messing with THEIR livelihood but any employees they have...

If they didn't take care of it after being given a chance to correct it, I wouldn't have a problem with you doing what you did... then....

.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd be upset too, but I think I'd probably give 'em a chance to explain why they did it and make it right before blasting them.

Or not, depending on what kind of day I've had.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I don't think you did anything wrong. They knew what they did and failed to contact you and explain why and if they would fix it.
Actions have consequences.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

It's only grass. It grows back.

Also, don't know the whole situation. Did the roofing company do it or the dumpster company? How close are your yards? Did they only clip a corner of the grass or drive from one side to the other?


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

Robie said:


> I don't think you did anything wrong. They knew what they did and failed to contact you and explain why and if they would fix it.
> Actions have consequences.


yeah this is pretty much how I feel about it. I figure if they ACTUALLY fix it, instead of the typical "oh yeah we'll make that right for you..." then I'll remove my negative review.



The property line is very obvious. They didnt just clip the yard, they blatantly drove through it for a good 50 feet. It wasnt a dumpster company, it was one of this companies' dually trucks. Yeah, the owner doesn't have any control over it, but he's well aware of it now, and he has an opportunity to address it with his other employees. Yeah, grass grows back, but I shouldn't have to deal with filling ruts and growing grass because of someone else's carelessness


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

The ruts are a PITA. A gas company delivered a big propane tank to my BIL. They had no choice but to drive on the back lawn. Though he doesn't have a pristine lawn, the ruts sure do make a difference when mowing. You can't even see them now but I know where they are.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds a little passive aggressive to me.


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't agree. I was direct with my complaint - right to the company. I used social media instead of the telephone


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

They were wrong to drive on your property without permission and to leave damage and not fix it or contact you to see about fixing it. But being in the construction industry ourselves I think I would have called them and gave them one shot to make me happy before blasting them on facebook. 

Did they have a legitimate reason to HAVE to drive through your yard? I've had situations where we had to drive through the client's neighbor's yard but I always ask permission first and assure them that I will fix any damage that may occur. But a good roofing estimator would have seen if they had to drive on your yard when he came to give an estimate and taken the steps to get your permission way before the job started.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I would have called them first.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

If they fix it you can remove the review. I may have called them, or walked over but w/e.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

deter said:


> I don't agree. I was direct with my complaint - right to the company. I used social media instead of the telephone


Well, not really. See, a phone call, visit or even an email would be direct to the company. You made your complaint to the whole world on the company's page. Now you're seeking some sort of validation for your action.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I would up the ante and take them to small claims after you get the bill from the landscaper to fix the lawn.


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

hah! I definitely will not be doing that. By the way, I talked to the foreman this morning (wasn't sure they'd be back - they didn't do any work yesterday after the entire crew showed up in the morning). So we'll see if they fix it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> It's only grass. It grows back.
> 
> Also, don't know the whole situation. Did the roofing company do it or the dumpster company? How close are your yards? Did they only clip a corner of the grass or drive from one side to the other?


Ruts don't fill themselves quickly. The compressed soild doesn't magically decompress, either. I've seen this done to a HO's newly put in ($5K) lawn.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I want to see a picture. I've had people complain about the craziest of things.

Nails in tires are the most common and usually it's months after the job has been completed. A flower or two being broke is the most common.

I'm trying to figure out why they drove a dump truck in your yard. Also, I know from parking things at my house, my fully loaded dump trailer barely leaves a rut when I put it in the grass.

The leave a bad review thing is passive aggressive. All you had to do to see results is call the owner, ask him to come out and take a look and I'm sure it would've been corrected. Some top soil and grass seed is all it takes.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

deter said:


> I don't agree. I was direct with my complaint - right to the company. I used social media instead of the telephone





EricBrancard said:


> Well, not really. See, a phone call, visit or even an email would be direct to the company. You made your complaint to the whole world on the company's page. Now you're seeking some sort of validation for your action.


It's like your neighbors dog crapping in your yard or digging up your flower bed and instead of talking to the neighbor (i.e. - calling the company directly to voice your complaint) giving them the chance to address it, you call ALL the neighbors out or post a bunch of flyers everyone can see (social media) FIRST and then knock on the their door to call your neighbor out and make your complaint in front of everyone...

Even if they fix it now and make it right and you "take the fliers down" (i.e. - remove the review), the damage on social media has been done and could affect the company and as you've said, the owner didn't know which doesn't seem very fair considering you are in construction...

I think the fact that you were looking for validation kinda' shows you knew it wasn't right to do that without talking to them first...

Already done... can't go back... being in construction, hope someone is not as "fair" to you as you were to that company the next time you or one of your employees makes a mistake...


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I would have called first. I also would have calmed down before calling. Don't want to come off like an ass right away.

The ruts would have pissed me off for sure. I take care of my yard and getting the ruts to fill in and grass to grow and blend again won't be an overnight process. 

Now if they don't make it right then maybe the Facebook page gets used.


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I want to see a picture. I've had people complain about the craziest of things.
> 
> Nails in tires are the most common and usually it's months after the job has been completed. A flower or two being broke is the most common.
> 
> ...


I know, its so crazy to be pissed if someone damages your property without you knowledge or consent.
I'm not complaining of nails in tires months later. I'm complaining about damage to my property the day-of.
They were too lazy to move their van&trailer to make room for the dump truck to get in - thats why they drove in my yard. We've had record rainfall this year, so the turf is soft.
I agree, the negative review was a dick move.


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

KAP said:


> ​It's like your neighbors dog crapping in your yard or digging up your flower bed and instead of talking to the neighbor (i.e. - calling the company directly to voice your complaint) giving them the chance to address it, you call ALL the neighbors out or post a bunch of flyers everyone can see (social media) FIRST and then knock on the their door to call your neighbor out and make your complaint in front of everyone...
> 
> Even if they fix it now and make it right and you "take the fliers down" (i.e. - remove the review), the damage on social media has been done and could affect the company and as you've said, the owner didn't know which doesn't seem very fair considering you are in construction...
> 
> ...


Actually.. I can go back and remove my review. I just can't go back and undo being a dick.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah, I would have called first, or walked over. I've had someone leave me a 1 star review, and I never even worked with that person. I got into an argument with them on a local message board. I can't even get rid of it, facebook has no option to contest or remove negative reviews.

But, if they were a bunch of hacks doing a lousy job on the other hand, I might have done what you did...


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

aaron_a said:


> But, if they were a bunch of hacks doing a lousy job on the other hand, I might have done what you did...


It looks like the company is a handful of guys running sub'd amish crews


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

deter said:


> I know, its so crazy to be pissed if someone damages your property without you knowledge or consent.
> I'm not complaining of nails in tires months later. I'm complaining about damage to my property the day-of.
> They were too lazy to move their van&trailer to make room for the dump truck to get in - thats why they drove in my yard. We've had record rainfall this year, so the turf is soft.
> I agree, the negative review was a dick move.


How close is your yard? Three feet, 10 feet? How long is this rut?

For less than $50 I'm sure it could have easily been fixed. I just can't see how in my head a company drives a dump truck across a neighbors yard and ruins it.

I've had contractors work at my house and kill my grass or trample some gardening. I talk to them about it as I know it happens in the business before trying to make the company lose business by posting alone.

You wrote a negative review without even letting the one person who could correct it know about it.

I just don't think that was the right way to go about some grass being ruined.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

deter said:


> I know, its so crazy to be pissed if someone damages your property without you knowledge or consent.


I don't think anyone is in disagreement with you on that... 

I'd say the potential damage you can do to the business was most likely greater than the damage to your lawn... and the business owner had no knowledge of it till he was blind-sided on social media... 

While you can remove a review, you can't remove it from people's minds who have already read it... a suggestion I'd make, is IF they make it right, that you follow up with a positive review referring to your putting the cart before the horse, and then explaining the importance of judging a company not solely on their mistakes but how they made it right... and how they did it...

We all make mistakes and IMHO you showed character in recognizing it was a "dick" move... just be glad the mistake you made in this situation is not on social media or associated with your company or placed there by someone else... I'm sure that would suck...

Best of luck... 8^)


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

From Your First Post:
Needless to say I was pissed off about it, but they had already left by the time I noticed the damage. So I left them a civil 1-star review on their Facebook page. 



deter said:


> They were too lazy to move their van&trailer to make room for the dump truck to get in - thats why they drove in my yard.
> I agree, the negative review was a dick move.


Curious how you knew they were too lazy to move their 'van & Trailer' when you originally said they were gone by the time you noticed the damage?


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

1. they have to ask for permission to go on your property.... correct? 
2. the roofers should have known better. the dumpster guy should have known better.
3. they didn't address it, let alone fix it. 
4. fixing this takes time slowly adding dirt to level it and my never be like new.

some times we do things that we later regret when angry. But its crap like this that makes us all look bad.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm still trying to figure out why the neighbor doesn't have a driveway...
:whistling


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

Creter said:


> From Your First Post:
> Needless to say I was pissed off about it, but they had already left by the time I noticed the damage. So I left them a civil 1-star review on their Facebook page.
> 
> 
> ...


I saw them as I was leaving the house that morning. I noticed they drove through the yard and was going to just shrug it off; it wasnt until later that evening that I noticed they left huge ruts in the yard.


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

Creter said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why the neighbor doesn't have a driveway...
> :whistling


street in front, alley in back. parking is on the alley side. Plenty of access to their yard from front and back.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

deter said:


> street in front, alley in back. parking is on the alley side. Plenty of access to their yard from front and back.


Gotcha :thumbsup:


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Actually, this is a fantastic opportunity for them. This is when the owner gets on Facethingie, owns up to his employees actions, makes no excuses, and apologizes. 

People read that and go "Dayam!, I'm hiring those guys for my roof! Look how well they handled this."

I've gotten some poor online reviews. I wouldn't remove a single one, even if I could. I've been complimented repeatedly for my responses to them. Never, ever, underestimate the sophistication level of your potential customers.

This is gold. He should be thanking you.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

This morning, a high school friend of mine who runs a beauty salon posted on Facethingie that a guy had gotten a pedicure, went to his truck to get his credit card, and drove off. She posted his first name and telephone number. I called it.

I got his voice mail and he identified himself as "Jim from BioLab." I googled BioLab, found their website, and on their staff, there's a picture of Jim. I called their corporate office and Bill said they would get to the bottom of it.

Several minutes later, Jim calls. He told me his daughter had an emergency which is why he drove away without paying. I told him I didn't know if he did or not, but it was possible that someone using his name was ripping people off. He asked if I had called his employer and I confirmed I did. 

He made his payment by phone in minutes. It's a new world out there, folks.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

The roofing company should have made contact first.

I would have just gave an ass chewing and then called the office. 

At our old house the neighbor was getting his roof redone. Wife walked across the street to get the daughter from day care. She comes in side livid, the crew was whistling and cat calling at her. So I walked over there and said something, they of course acted like they didn't understand me and responded in spanish. When I left I let them know if it happened again each of them was getting a shovel to the head.

The next day the boss came to pick up the dump trailer. I happen to be home so I went and said something to him. His response was they were good catholic guys who pray before lunch. I said that maybe but that doesn't change the fact of what happened. He responded is that what happened? I asked if he was calling my wife a liar, and he said he was. 

So while he was walking around the house inspecting the clean up job I cut the power wires to the trailer brakes on the drivers side...

J/K But I wanted to take a shovel to his head. I didn't figure that was a great idea since he was pretty old.

If only I had thought to b!tch about him on facebook...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> For less than $50 I'm sure it could have easily been fixed. I just can't see how in my head a company drives a dump truck across a neighbors yard and ruins it.


If you have wet weather and deep black loam, $50 isn't in the ball park. Till the ruts, roll, fill, seed - try to hand someone $50 to do that and they'll laugh in your face.

What soil you have and the conditions make a huge difference in what has to be done.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> So while he was walking around the house inspecting the clean up job I cut the power wires to the trailer brakes on the drivers side...


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Don't see a problem with what you did. Chances are they weren't going to do a thing about it. If they were, they should have left you a note at your house that day. I would figure your time and materials to spread new loan in the ruts and seed them. Then send them an invoice for your work.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

50' of double dually ruts plus seed and hay is an easy $150.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

This thread is the whole reason I'm getting out of the business. People complain about everything. Some grass is ruined, how bad we don't know as we haven't seen pictures and instead of contacting someone who can fix it, immediately we go online to bash the company in hopes they lose work in the future.

If it was me and you would've called me first, I would have come and took a look and figured out a solution. Now that you already bashed my company online, what's the point of fixing it?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> Don't see a problem with what you did. Chances are they weren't going to do a thing about it. If they were, they should have left you a note at your house that day. I would figure your time and materials to spread new loan in the ruts and seed them. Then send them an invoice for your work.


What do you think they'll do with that invoice?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Bam you keep saying it is no big deal that some grass was ruined, but to some people that is a big deal. There is an opportunity here by boths parties to make the FB review a benefit to both. The company can fix the problem and the op can go back on and give a proper update praising the company for righting their wrong.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

My guys in Florida whistled at a lady goung to work once. Then later I found out her husband was a sheriff and was looking to put me in a cell overnight. 

Of coarse Juan and Pedro no nothing man....


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, like I said, I want to see what it looks like. While ruining a neighbors property shouldn't happen, I still have a hard time figuring out how they drove that far through this guys yard.

I understand that to some people its a big deal but also, what condition is the rest of the yard in? Is the rest of the yard full of dead spots and weeds or is it fertilized every month and looks like a golf course fairway?

Passive aggressive stuff annoys me. Instead of talking with the guys right in the morning when he saw it, he waited until the day was over then went on Facebook to write a negative review for no purpose other than to bash the company before even letting the company know about the issue.

I guess my gripe isn't so much the yard but the way he went about handling it.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I guess it would depend if the job was being subbed out to a crew with "vans" with no lettered doors, guys who dont speak english and the like. Or if it was a crew with lettered trucks.


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

BamBamm5144 said:


> This thread is the whole reason I'm getting out of the business. People complain about everything. Some grass is ruined, how bad we don't know as we haven't seen pictures and instead of contacting someone who can fix it, immediately we go online to bash the company in hopes they lose work in the future.
> 
> If it was me and you would've called me first, I would have come and took a look and figured out a solution. Now that you already bashed my company online, what's the point of fixing it?


So would it be correct to assume this is turning into a lawngate?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

No, I'm over it. I hope he gets his yard resolved and corrects the review if the contractor does the right thing.


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

BamBamm5144 said:


> No, I'm over it. I hope he gets his yard resolved and corrects the review if the contractor does the right thing.


I didn't really mean it at you, it's just I'm having trouble understanding why solving the problem like a mature adult instead of a 12 year old wasn't considered.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Bam, you are just messing with us right? 

The dude drove a trailer through the middle of his yard, absolute BS. 

JMPO, but its no big deal is not the right attitude to have as the owner of the company who just messed up. 

Personally, i wouldn't mess with their reviews, definitely not my style to go that route, more of a face to face conversation guy myself. I wouldnt expect anything except a sincere apology and at least an honest attempt to restore my lawn. I of course say this putting myself in position that i have a lawn. In the sticks here you just have dirt and some grass that you mow. :laughing:


If it was my guys, i would apologize to the owner, and have my landscaper come and fix it. I wouldn't have my roofers do it. We have a project right now with a tough home owner next door, but after the first two times she called ( minor stuff, one was a wrapper in her yard, one was a construction fence post broke and irrigation line) and i personally immediately took care of it, she got a lot cooler. I never blame the guys either, even if i chew someones ass later. If i had a guy dumb enough to pull this, id say it was obviously my fault for not properly supervising my hands and training them. No one likes a puss who passes the buck.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Well, like I said, I want to see what it looks like. While ruining a neighbors property shouldn't happen, I still have a hard time figuring out how they drove that far through this guys yard.
> 
> I understand that to some people its a big deal but also, what condition is the rest of the yard in? Is the rest of the yard full of dead spots and weeds or is it fertilized every month and looks like a golf course fairway?
> 
> ...


Definitely agree about the passive aggressive approach, but the condition of the yard doesn't matter. Its a matter of respect. 

If the tire went a foot in, no big deal to most people. 50?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Assuming it was someone young and healthy, I'd get straight in the neighbor's face about it. In my book, it's the neighbor's obligation to fix the damage; let them work it out with the contractor. Now if the contractor wants to talk with me about, sure, no problem.

Who the heck drives across someone's lawn?


----------



## Rhode Island (Mar 24, 2015)

I threw a board off a deck yesterday and caught the neighbors car. Told my client and then went over and explained my foolishness. Neighbor was cool and said knock $100 off the job I was doing. **** happens.

In this dilemma I bet the owner wasn't even on site. His employees definitely knew what they did and wanted to get away with it.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I would have taken this situation as a blatant insult to me and my property. People make mistakes. That's a given. But there is a difference between mistakes that happen as a result of something that you would normally do and mistakes that happen as a result of things that you SHOULD NOT DO.

I would be insulted because it would seem like the guy rolled over my yard and then said, "Screw it. He won't know the difference anyway."


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

BucketofSteam said:


> I didn't really mean it at you, it's just I'm having trouble understanding why solving the problem like a mature adult instead of a 12 year old wasn't considered.


Because in the age of social media, no one has to act like an adult anymore...


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Jaws, I'm fairly serious. I want to see a picture of a 50 ft dual tire mark rut. I don't see how anyone does that which is why I want to see a picture. I mean there has to be what, 10-20-30 feet between the houses?

I can't picture it in my head.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Jaws, I'm fairly serious. I want to see a picture of a 50 ft dual tire mark rut. I don't see how anyone does that which is why I want to see a picture. I mean there has to be what, 10-20-30 feet between the houses?
> 
> I can't picture it in my head.


The damage is a part of the issue. Another issue still is the audacity to drive 50 feet into someones yard  

I am not saying id freak out or i personally think its a big deal. I had the power companys subs rape my trees last year ( second time that theyd been assulted in as many years , another story there though :laughing and didnt get any madder than to chew out the main cutter and tell them to get off my property ( other property at that loint, not my house ) 

I just find it surprising that you as a business owner dont see that as a big deal, if it was your guys. Thats how i am taking what you are saying


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I do want to see some pics too...


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I think the 50 ft is an exaggeration. The OP made it sound that the homes are so close that there isn't 50 feet worth of yard.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Also, is this definition of a rut 6" deep or 1" deep with the grass pushed down?

A lot of facts not known on this one.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

On a bad day, they'd be leaving that truck where ever it was. Driving it more to get it off the lawn would be more damage.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Jaws, I'm fairly serious. I want to see a picture of a 50 ft dual tire mark rut. I don't see how anyone does that which is why I want to see a picture. I mean there has to be what, 10-20-30 feet between the houses?
> 
> I can't picture it in my head.


I've seen this most often when the drive is plugged, so someone drives the neighbor's side yard to get toward the back of the house. The roofer I use will clear parking and driving with the neighbors before doing any of that. Tell people what's going on, and get permission first. He gets a lot of business just from people in the neighborhood where he's doing a job.

Most people will say sure, no big deal to this kind of request. You have to respect those that say no.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I just had some complete random from North Carolina leave a 1 star review on Facebook for my company? Reason why? Got in an argument with an employee on Facebook. The employee he got in an argument with hasn't worked for me for months, just never changed his FB profile. His only reason for doing that was to harm the company.


Well that must be the way that person lodges their complaint against the company employing the guy who had the audacity to argue with him... 

It's not like you as the boss had anything to do with it... you should still pay, and it wouldn't matter that he hasn't worked for you in months... 

It's interesting how some are trying to justify this approach even though the OP has already admitted it was a "dick move"...


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

JAH said:


> Tons of BS in social media. However there are some legit complaints in the reviews.
> Why would the op waste time calling the roofing company when he could leave a negative review and let the roofing company call him? Its not his fault the roofing company was on his property.
> When you damage someones property and leave without informing them you forfeit the right to resolve the issue pleasantly.


Well, because it's how men used to handle situations. The owner of the company likely didn't know what his goofballs did. Employees are...well employees for a reason. Trashing a companies' reputation when they may have sacrificed decades building it up without even trying to communicate with someone is thoughtless and cruel. It's the equivalent of a driveby. Maybe with cause, but the gang banger thinks he's justified too.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Driftweed said:


> Social media is just another forum to contact the company. Instead of just having a phone call, you now have other ways to get a hold of the company in this day and age. The company can still either choose to do something about it or ignore it, just like with a phone call. If the company values customer service at all, it shouldn't matter how the complaint is lodged but how they deal with it.


It's a public forum, not private. There are often two sides to a story. If private communications don't work out and you are wronged it makes sense to go public. Going public to air your dirty laundry when it may be a mistake or something against the companies' policy and would correct it is a lowlife move. That puts them on the defense, and it may be a long time before they even know, which is why it is a passive aggressive maneuver. Something spiteful school girls do.

This sort of thing irritates me, if you can't tell. How can anyone in business thinks this is the best way to handle things? How can any business defend themselves from it? You'd have to constantly scour the internet for any place anyone could leave any feedback, which seems to pop up on a daily basis. You'd need a employee or a team just for that alone. Who can afford that except some mega sized corporation. and that's the way it's going, the big get bigger because the small can no longer compete. 

But like you said, it's a new day.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

So, I guess this guy didn't pass out his card to the neighbors and tell them to call right away if there's a problem....


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

The problem is who knows if they knew the property line. Who knows if the homeowner they are working for told them it wouldn't be a problem, which makes the employees assume it's the homeowners property.

Still haven't seen a pic of this horrific yard damage but now some small business owner has to deal with a bad review that could possibly cost him and his employees to lose income.

This isn't wal-mart, target, home depot, etc where let's face it, bad reviews aren't going to affect them.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> The problem is who knows if they knew the property line. Who knows if the homeowner they are working for told them it wouldn't be a problem, which makes the employees assume it's the homeowners property.
> 
> Still haven't seen a pic of this horrific yard damage but now some small business owner has to deal with a bad review that could possibly cost him and his employees to lose income.
> 
> This isn't wal-mart, target, home depot, etc where let's face it, bad reviews aren't going to affect them.


None of that matters.

It

doesn't

matter.


I'm amazed that anyone would make excuses for the contractor. I deal with trespassers all the time - they pretty much all say something about "I didn't know..." Just in case you think it's no big deal, here's a quick note:

"
On the other hand, if you decide to start hitting baseballs at your neighbor's home and one of them happens to go through the window causing damage, that's a crime. It doesn't matter if you specifically intended to break the window or intended to cause any kind of physical damage.* All that matters is that you intended to take actions you knew (or should have known) might reasonably result in property damage.*

http://www.criminaldefenselawyer.com/crime-penalties/federal/Criminal-Mischief.htm

The HO may take whatever actions his state laws allow to protect his property and interrupt the commission of a crime. A bad internet review would be the least of my concerns.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Whoa, stay on topic.

Property lines are hard to determine for people who even live there. If I went up to the homeowner and asked if its okay if I go through there yard and they say yes, how can I tell where one ends and one begins?

I once had a neighbor lady come freak out that we had garbage cans covering flowers that were tight to the back of a garage. She claimed they were hers as she planted them. I told them we didn't know that since they are on the property of the project we are working on and are protecting them anyway. Everything was fine.

I just parked my dump trailer that weighed in on the scale at 8ton in my yard. It's rained a lot here lately. There are no ruts in my yard.

Yes, pictures do matter. I want to see if the clipped a corner of the property, were only one foot inside the property line or if they did donuts in his yard. If they are barely into this guys yard then maybe they didn't know. If they drove straight through it, then its obvious they just didn't care.

I hope one day you cut some one off on the road and they blast you all over the internet saying that you hire people who are terrible drivers and attempt to cause accidents and kill people. Seems unreasonable right?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

And it sounds like you need some better no trespassing signs...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> And it sounds like you need some better no trespassing signs...


No, they see them and ignore them. They'll even drive right between the two posted at each side of the drive.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Whoa, stay on topic.
> 
> Property lines are hard to determine for people who even live there.


That's only relevant for criminal trespass, not criminal mischief. Laws vary from place to place.

Like I say, none of what you're talking about matters from the neighbor's side.

As to whether 6" ruts could be put in a lawn by a truck, if you ran a truck on my mother's back lawn, you may be able to get it out in 4WD or you might need a tow. Deep loam with a high water table. Fine for walking on.

I don't have problems with neighbors - I talk to them and get permission for whatever I may need to do - that includes going onto their property to retrieve trash, insulation, whatever that may blow onto their property. Otr they can pick it up - their choice, but I'll offer.

I was asked to cut down some trees along a boundary line a few years ago. The person who planted them asked how much. The neighbor said they're on her property and she didn't want them cut. I don't get involved in boundary disputes, -if the neighbor thinks it's theirs, I don't argue, I'm just not going to do it. 

I understand to some people trespassing vs getting permission is no big deal - other people get to view it differently.

I don't worry about social media and the internet in general at all, I'm 100% word of mouth. Having seen really good businesses get really bad reviews, they didn't have jack impact because they had plenty of great reviews. By now, people know about social media, online reviews, etc. I can see a new or shaky business getting hurt, though. 

All the contractor had to do was a little up front communication and there wouldn't have been this kind of a problem.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

They should have fixed it as soon as they did it. I would visit the owners yard with a bottle of roundup and write something about his mother in his grass.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I wonder whether some opinions here are affected by the fact that the contractor was a roofer, and that there are roofers out there who seem determined to give the whole business a black eye, every day.

Leaving that aside, I still would have gone straight for the neighbor, first, and made it burn. The neighbor should have been knocking on the O.P.'s door, apologizing and promising to fix it.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes you're right, all the homeowner had to do was some up front communication. The contractor didn't know about it until the review.

There are a few jobs a week I never get around to when they're in progress so it'd sure be nice to get a call first.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Seems like a prick move to me. I must be a push over because I would have repaired my own lawn and never said a word about it. I wouldn't wan't to be the guy complaining to the contractor the neighbor hired, or to the neighbor. 

I live on a street where all most everyone is taking very good care of the old homes as well as their yards. Occasionally this means some inconveniences in the neighborhood from the work. It's an inconvenience I gladly deal with to see the area being taken care of.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

FrankSmith said:


> Seems like a prick move to me. I must be a push over because I would have repaired my own lawn and never said a word about it. I wouldn't wan't to be the guy complaining to the contractor the neighbor hired, or to the neighbor.
> 
> I live on a street where all most everyone is taking very good care of the old homes as well as their yards. Occasionally this means some inconveniences in the neighborhood from the work. It's an inconvenience I gladly deal with to see the area being taken care of.


You must be.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

EricBrancard said:


> Seriously? You've just illustrated exactly what is wrong with this picture and why I correctly identified it as the passive aggressive act it is.


Why does it matter if its passive aggressive? 
BTW, based on the op's post I'm imagining a fully loaded 1 ton completely on his property (for the roofers convenience). Not half a tire mark for a few feet. 
There was a thread not to long ago about about bids and quotes and how they were delivered. Seemed like the consensus was everyone is so busy to personally deliver so most sent emails because its so convenient and time is $. Thats basically what the op did. He used a tool the roofing company provided to reach out to them.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

RangoWA said:


> Well, because it's how men used to handle situations. The owner of the company likely didn't know what his goofballs did. Employees are...well employees for a reason. Trashing a companies' reputation when they may have sacrificed decades building it up without even trying to communicate with someone is thoughtless and cruel. It's the equivalent of a driveby. Maybe with cause, but the gang banger thinks he's justified too.


Correct, its how people used to handle situations... How do you know the owner was not on site? 
How long it took to build a company and their reputation is irrelevant and has no place in this conversation. 
Employees are just as much part of the company as the principal.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

JAH said:


> Why does it matter if its passive aggressive?
> BTW, based on the op's post I'm imagining a fully loaded 1 ton completely on his property (for the roofers convenience). Not half a tire mark for a few feet.
> There was a thread not to long ago about about bids and quotes and how they were delivered. Seemed like the consensus was everyone is so busy to personally deliver so most sent emails because its so convenient and time is $. Thats basically what the op did. He used a tool the roofing company provided to reach out to them.


They put their bids out on social media for everyone to see that might contain personal/private client info?... :blink:


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

KAP said:


> They put their bids out on social media for everyone to see that might contain personal/private client info?... :blink:


:laughing: That would be interesting. 
All the op did was use a tool the roofing company provided to communicate.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

JAH said:


> :laughing: That would be interesting.
> All the op did was use a tool the roofing company provided to communicate.


And out of all those tools - phone number, email, in person visit - he chose the one with a 3rd party audience.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't get it. If anything the lesson would seem to be to be better at managing these things (customer and neighbor potential issues) up front. With social media, you may get slammed for any little thing (or even nothing, from what I've observed). Damage to HO's and neighbor's property is a fact - it happens. Roll offs being placed other than where they're supposed to go, the hauling truck for them running over the lawn, sub having his tailgate down and backing into an ornate iron railing, cable guy backing up and his ladder punches a hole in the garage and on and on.

If you're working in tight quarters, exact location of trucks and vans for subs needs to be worked out ahead of time and enforced, and no drive areas identified and enforced, dumpster location, etc. You may have to arrange to use neighbor's parking for material off loads, added worker parking, and so on. Everybody should have run into this at one time or another - this should be pretty routine, IMO.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

It never happened without pics. :whistling


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

JAH said:


> Correct, its how people used to handle situations... How do you know the owner was not on site?
> How long it took to build a company and their reputation is irrelevant and has no place in this conversation.
> Employees are just as much part of the company as the principal.


Yes, respect and common courtesy are irrelevant today with many people, we get it. Employees goof up and I didn't say the owner wasn't there, if he was and didn't care that part didn't make it into the story. 

I was commenting on how some people choose a backstabbing effeminate way to handle their problems and smearing a company, regardless of their efforts to build a good reputation, instead of giving the benefit of doubt and giving someone a chance to fix things. 

Welcome to the new world.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

JAH said:


> Correct, its how people used to handle situations... *How do you know the owner was not on site? *
> How long it took to build a company and their reputation is irrelevant and has no place in this conversation.
> Employees are just as much part of the company as the principal.


Because the OP said so and, to his credit IMHO, has since recognized it was a "dick move"...

deter said:


> It wasnt a dumpster company, it was one of this companies' dually trucks. *Yeah, the owner doesn't have any control over it, but he's well aware of it now*, and he has an opportunity to address it with his other employees.


What is boils down to is the owner wasn't there, didn't do it, was blind-sided on social media about it, not given the chance to address it before having the complaint broadcast to the world, and is the one (not so much as the employees who did it) who would be the recipient of potential loss... 

That would be like the guys kid backing up and dinging the owners truck, and instead of going to the parents and addressing it with them, he instead puts fliers up (i.e. - social media) talking smack about the parents raising such a rotten kid without even giving them a chance to address it...

.​


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> It's only grass. It grows back.
> 
> Also, don't know the whole situation. Did the roofing company do it or the dumpster company? How close are your yards? Did they only clip a corner of the grass or drive from one side to the other?


I'm not sure why any of that matters. 

The dumpster company represents the roofing company. The roofing company hired then therfore are responsible. 

If the yards are close and they needed to go onto his to get the dumpster delivered or dump trailer in, they should have asked for permission. Clipping or driving fully onto shouldn't matter, damage is damage.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

I ran into the non client who gave me a bad review today while walking the dogs. Turned a corner and bam, there he was. I had some choice words for him before he even saw me. Scared the piss out of the little dork. 

Probably didn't change anything, but it felt good.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

aaron_a said:


> I ran into the non client who gave me a bad review today while walking the dogs. Turned a corner and bam, there he was. I had some choice words for him before he even saw me. Scared the piss out of the little dork.
> 
> Probably didn't change anything, but it felt good.


Now he can write another review... :whistling


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

aaron_a said:


> I ran into the non client who gave me a bad review today while walking the dogs. Turned a corner and bam, there he was. I had some choice words for him before he even saw me. Scared the piss out of the little dork.
> 
> Probably didn't change anything, but it felt good.



Well did you deserve that bad review?


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

TaylorMadeCon said:


> Well did you deserve that bad review?


No, I never worked for the guy. I got into an argument with him on a local message board.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Ericbrancard, RangoWA and KAP, You guys make some valid points. Personally I would never conduct business the way the OP did, yes it was a dickish move. But I can totally understand how a pissed HO would have no issues with leaving a negative review pre contact. I'm sure from the OP's point of view it provided him with some leverage without having a lawyer involved. 
This thread is a classic example of how we as contractors have to be so careful these days. The interweb can be a double edge sword.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Some punk threw a Bud Light can in my yard. Hope my bad review makes them want to sell to people who care more for the environment and peoples property.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Some punk threw a Bud Light can in my yard. Hope my bad review makes them want to sell to people who care more for the environment and peoples property.


I want that review OFF my page right now. Your lucky I didnt leave a 30 pack of cans. BTW, dont look in your bushes.... :whistling


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

JAH said:


> Ericbrancard, RangoWA and KAP, You guys make some valid points. Personally I would never conduct business the way the OP did, yes it was a dickish move. But I can totally understand how a pissed HO would have no issues with leaving a negative review pre contact. I'm sure from the OP's point of view it provided him with some leverage without having a lawyer involved.
> This thread is a classic example of how we as contractors have to be so careful these days. The interweb can be a double edge sword.


JAH... OP wasn't just a HO... he's also a contractor/business owner...

I guess it comes down to... Treat others as you wish to be treated... otherwise, it's a free for all and we can justify anything...

Heck, I could blame the neighbor for hiring them... wouldn't make it right IMHO...

Something tells me that most would have wanted the opportunity to make it right especially if you didn't know about it...

.


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

I had a similar situation about 3 weeks ago. 

I just purchased a foreclosure that had been unoccupied for three years. Lawns dead, trees are dead, shrubs are dead, weeds 3 ft tall. 

The first thing I did was mow weeds, pull shrubs, cut down dead trees and fix the UGS. I replaced all the sprinklers and patched the split lines. 

Then one day I notice a truck and horse trailer parked on my "lawn". 

It's obvious there is work going on, multiple cars and a trailer full of debris. I go outside and make my presence known. 

Nobody comes to talk to me. I turn on different sets of sprinklers, still nobody comes to talk to me. 

You might call this passive aggressive, but, I really wanted them to come talk to me. It's my property. Stay off of it, or come talk to me. 

They left ruts,(no big deal, it's getting rototilled in a month), and they broke off a new sprinkler( that'll cost me another $5 to have the neighbor kid fix). 
None of that really bothered me, what bothered me, was I had to go talk to them. That's what ticked me off. 

I call bs on the boss not knowing what the employees are doing, it's either SOP that's been addressed before, or the employees called the boss and were told how to proceed, or the owner has his head up his ass. 

As much as there is an attitude of blasting people on social media, there has also always been an attitude of " it's better to beg forgiveness than ask permission"

I think that people get fed up with calling the owner or manager or whatever only to get the run around, some BS excuse or a straight up blow off.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

KAP said:


> JAH... OP wasn't just a HO... he's also a contractor/business owner...
> 
> I guess it comes down to... Treat others as you wish to be treated... otherwise, it's a free for all and we can justify anything...
> 
> ...


I'm sure most of the guys on CT would want the chance to fix any damage. In the real world I would think the percentage of contractors who would return and repair would be substantially lower. 
Seems like when the average HO gets there property damaged they tend loose grasp of the ability to think rationally. In many ways you cant blame them. Its their Home and they have 100's of thousands invested. 
In MA crossing property lines is the ultimate sin.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I've been waiting for someone to mention that, depending on your company strategy, a negative post on social media is an opportunity to win new customers / improve your brand exposure, especially if the post is obnoxious. Unlike word of mouth, where you may not know someone has been spreading bad publicity, social media is out in the open. You know what's being said, and to what audience, so you have an opportunity to respond to the same audience.

Nobody intentionally uses complaints to improve their reputation? That's cave man marketing if you don't, IMO.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

JAH said:


> Ericbrancard, RangoWA and KAP, You guys make some valid points. Personally I would never conduct business the way the OP did, yes it was a dickish move. But I can totally understand how a pissed HO would have no issues with leaving a negative review pre contact. I'm sure from the OP's point of view it provided him with some leverage without having a lawyer involved.
> This thread is a classic example of how we as contractors have to be so careful these days. The interweb can be a double edge sword.


My point is that it doesn't need to go to lawyers, the courts or a public flogging when a simple phone call could and likely would solve the matter, like adults. No need to go for the jugular right out of the gate but it's so easy to do these days with no consequences some people just can't resist.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Face it guys, the world is full of jerks. Can contractors be jerks, too? You bet. In the end, you have to deal with it as it is, not how you wish it was.

Probably most of you have taken a customer who was initially dissatisfied with some aspect of your work, and turned them around into a repeat customer. There's no reason the contractor couldn't shoot for that same follow on business with a neighbor. Do the minimum in fixing it, or try to turn it to your advantage - that's a general marketing / branding decision. In this case, you're playing out part of your branding strategy on social media, but there isn't any new issue here.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

deter said:


> hah! I definitely will not be doing that. By the way, I talked to the foreman this morning (wasn't sure they'd be back - they didn't do any work yesterday after the entire crew showed up in the morning). So we'll see if they fix it.


What ever happened. :detective:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Big Shoe said:


> What ever happened. :detective:


What he said... ^^^^

And where are the pics already?... :whistling


----------

